# iPhone in Wavetell - Chennai



## gdatuk (Oct 30, 2007)

Wavetell in chennai which is a reputed mobile shop is selling iPhone

*www.wavetelmobiles.com/show_iphone.php

Price is 25k

Is it advisable to get iPhone from them?

Does anyone know if they are providing warranty? and is it Unlocked?


----------



## desh2s (Oct 30, 2007)

for 25k .. get a n95 instead of iPhone..


----------



## gdatuk (Oct 30, 2007)

i am going to get N95 8Gb this weekend...thats a different thing...


but just for GK i wanted to know abt the ifone being sold before its officially launched in India


----------



## Sykora (Oct 30, 2007)

I've had bad experiences with Wavetel. They'll often advertise a phone with all pomp and glory, and if you really go up close, they'll tell you that stick will arrive after x days/weeks. Especially if it hasn't released in India, you can be sure it's not there at wavetel either.


----------



## digitizen (Nov 1, 2007)

never ever buy anything when you are not sure about the warranty . i dont think we have any apple service centres in india for the iphone .


----------



## lywyre (Nov 1, 2007)

25 Grands and you don't get a slot. What the heck ?


----------



## Net007 (Nov 1, 2007)

Buy N95 instead of IPhone.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 1, 2007)

@gdatuk...imho, 25k on the N95 is sheer waste. it doesnt even look like its worth 25k with the brick like design. just my two cents.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2007)

Just look again at the n95 8gb..
*www.mobilegazette.com/handsets/nokia/nokia-n95-8gb/nokia-n95-8gb-combo.jpg


----------



## gdatuk (Nov 1, 2007)

dude...it looks like a brick only in picture..the form factor is smaller than N70. Check spec and go to a store and check the piece in hand


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 2, 2007)

HTC touch anyone ? It has the best audio of all the phones out there..SD card based to upgrade to as much as u like. Oh and its totally touch screen...as for the best audio..dont believe me..then check What Hi Fi magazine..u'll know what I mean...and its less than 20K... best phone if u ask me...the rest are all gimmicks


----------



## drdsak (Nov 3, 2007)

i saw one in poorvika no warranty though


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 3, 2007)

@icecoolz....+1 dude, da Touch is awssum


----------



## deepakchan (Nov 20, 2007)

iphone has been removed from wavetel? can't find it in its website. In the left drop down menu if you choose apple, in the next submenu nothing is there.


----------



## gdatuk (Nov 21, 2007)

good for the nation.... wavetell is a fraud seller.. dont go with them


----------



## deepakchan (Nov 21, 2007)

did you have a bad experience there?

i've always bought from there only


----------



## gdatuk (Nov 21, 2007)

even before buying from there i got bad experiences..

they are a bunch of fools..


----------



## deepakchan (Nov 22, 2007)

i am no wavetel fan but can u tell me what bad experiences? will lookout for it next time..


----------



## thrash_metal (Nov 23, 2007)

If you wanna use multimedia extensively DONT BUY THE HTC TOUCH , I had got one and then I had to get an iphone (mom's using the touch) !! The video playback is sheer horrible (no review on the net will tell you this .. check for yourself ) Its not very responsive and apart from the touch flo nearly everything else requires a stylus for proper useage . I'not saying its bad but its not a multimedia phone .... messaging and email terms it beats the iphone but the multimedia and browsing is a let down .


----------

